
42Floors - Riddle me this?  - jane_westfall

======
jane_westfall
Why doesn't 42Floors include Dogpatch in their neighborhood pull downs? The
Mission is the new Marina; Potrero Hill is new Mission; Dog Patch is about to
be the new South Park. Per Curbed and other respectable blogs on the topic of
urban regeneration, Dogpatch is exploding, if not exploded. Over 2600 new
housing units (sold out) and regeneration of the Illinois Street/20-23rd/Pier
70 for mixed use space.

I'm a promoter of 42Floors but disappointed they aren't leading the customer
to where they should be looking. Kudos for their Showroom product. Nice nod to
Pinterest like content display. Could use better curation. I offered to help
(mix of staging, interior sourcing, product management and CRE chutzpah).
Seems perfect right? I was loosely 'if I don't code, piss off'. Big
disappointment. I think twice now before referring 42Floors on to the many
people I know looking for space. But I still refer them. I'm a sucker for a
good idea executed even better.

Caveat: my first HN submission. I read the Guidelines and checked this meets
the 'Intellectual Curiosity' criteria. Debatable? Bring it on.

